# Women in Dresses Photographed with Interesting Backgrounds



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm not one to wear dresses, more casual woman here (jeans, etc.), but I know there are some ladies here who like dresses and may enjoy these photos, 4 pages more here.


----------



## jujube (Jul 3, 2018)

Speaking of photography and dresses...….we were hiking on a trail out west somewhere and passed a couple, the woman wearing a dress, the man with a couple of cameras hanging around his neck.  A little odd to hike in a fancy dress but we didn't think much of it until we turned around after a while and started back.  

As we turned a corner in the trail, we came up on the couple.  The woman was standing on a flat rock out in the river with her dress pulled up to her neck and not a stitch more on.  The guy was busy clicking away while she made different poses that accented her ….. assets.  

They waved, we waved, we hiked on.  I assume they went on with their photography session.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2018)

Beautiful pics, SB. I love those dresses.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2018)

Jujube, too funny!


----------



## Lara (Jul 5, 2018)

Not much to the background but my next one will include both subject and background


----------



## Lara (Jul 5, 2018)

Still not as breathtaking as yours, SeaBreeze. You found a super source.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2018)

Oooh such beeeyoootiful dresses!!!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## terry123 (Jul 5, 2018)

Love the dresses and they are nice for funerals and weddings but give me my jeans and tee shirts anytime!!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes they aren’t exactly practical dresses but I’m sure I could find a suitable occasion for the last dress. 
Like HOME! :laugh: It’s pretty HOT though. 

Jujube.... I’ve had a similar experience. 
In my twenties I went to a conservation park and noticed one couple there on a picnic table all dressed up. 
On the way back , the same couple was there but minus the clothes and they were busy....
Arkward!


----------



## jujube (Jul 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yes they aren’t exactly practical dresses but I’m sure I could find a suitable occasion for the last dress.
> Like HOME! :laugh: It’s pretty HOT though.
> 
> *If I wore a dress like that, it would look like a scene from "The Blob"......y'know when the Blog started oozing out of the doors of the theatre.....
> ...



Around here, there are quite a few nude swimming holes along the trails.  You just NEVER know what you're going to see.


----------



## Lara (Jul 6, 2018)

And let's not forget "Flaming June" by Frederic Lord Leighton 1830-1896 

Who am I to critique but does that diagonal red pole in the upper right corner bother anyone else? 

If you put your pinky over it, and imagine it's not there, then do you feel a sense of relief?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2018)

jujube said:


> Around here, there are quite a few nude swimming holes along the trails.  You just NEVER know what you're going to see.


Awww JuJube. I’m sure you are being over critical of yourself. 
Nude swimming holes??? Interesting but ‘No way. ‘That would make me feel very uncomfortable to say the least. I’d be avoiding those paths like the plague. But then  again .... ... oh never mind. Lol !



Lara said:


> And let's not forget "Flaming June" by Frederic Lord Leighton 1830-1896
> 
> Who am I to critique but does that diagonal red pole in the upper right corner bother anyone else?
> 
> ...



Yes it’s distracting. We should request that it be repainted !


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Serena77 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2019)

More nice ones here.

https://www.boredpanda.com/photography-girls-in-dresses-part-3-kristina-makeeva/


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 13, 2019)

I am reminded of the movie "Funny Face' where Audrey Hepburn is "discovered" as a model and goes off to Paris and poses in various dresses. Always thought that was so glamorous.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Ladybj (Nov 21, 2019)

THESE  PICS ARE ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL.....  I love them all!!!!


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 21, 2019)

Notice the interesting background?  I didn't either.


----------

